# I cannot get to the desktop



## jigsaw1982 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just installed FreeBSD and I am not able to get to the desktop. Can someone please tell me exactly how to figure out what I don't have installed[](what*'*s missing) keeping me from getting to the desktop. As a side note I am trying to install this on a virtual PC[](VirtualBox), I don't know if something needs to be installed a special way because of that. I have been able to create a username other than root. Is there some command that will tell me what packages or ports I am missing to make the desktop pull up automatically when I boot the PC? Thanks for any help in advance*.*


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are in a hurry, you should start here: FreeBSD Handbook: Chapter 6. The X Window System, but I recommend you read the Handbook from the beginning.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

I would suggest trying PC-BSD first. It's a FreeBSD with a fully configured desktop. That should get you started quite quickly. You can achieve the same thing with FreeBSD but it's going to take a lot of time and work on your part as you will have to configure everything yourself.


----------



## jigsaw1982 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice @Juanitou & and @SirDice*.*


----------

